# Jonah's Life in Photos and Music



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

This past week has been flooded with memories of my shadow, Jonah. I picked him up in Bellingham, WA at Chuckanut Retrievers. Ken and Wayne were waiting for me and just laughed telling me how Jonah had grabbed the toy they gave him, shook it and ran around the room with it .I thought, uh oh, I got stuck with the wild puppy. Jonah was like a bull in a china shop yet so gentle when someone approached. 
I had big plans for Jonah with training sessions and going to seminars. But, he had other plans for us....I loved this dog so much that I retired very early so we could spend most of everyday together and renewed my interest in photography. Jonah was the perfect dog for the camera and he would strike a pose for me with a beautiful backdrop.
I miss my little man!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful tribute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Just how wonderfully sweet. It comes from your heart and the depth of love is so apparent. Thanks for giving us this gift. I hope it was also helpful to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your very special Jonah.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That was beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing Jonah with us!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Like the first Day and as if it is always Spring.
We all had plans , dreams and expectations from 2020.Many have been cancelled and many ended before even it has started."Postponed" has been the most optimistic vocabulary in my dictionary and unfortunately Jonah's departure was not postponed as of my Yogita. The New life of Marla with Jonah was a dream for me of which I did not want anyone to wake up (including you gorgeous Sydney,the surreal Cat ).I prefer and imagine keeping you in Marla's life comme au premier Jour as if it is always Spring time.You were the bf,the big & gentle brother with biggest smile and heart. Keep an eye on your beautiful family
💝


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Peri29 said:


> Like the first Day and as if it is always Spring.
> We all had plans , dreams and expectations from 2020.Many have been cancelled and many ended before even it has started."Postponed" has been the most optimistic vocabulary in my dictionary and unfortunately Jonah's departure was not postponed as of my Yogita. The New life of Marla with Jonah was a dream for me of which I did not want anyone to wake up (including you gorgeous Sydney,the surreal Cat ).I prefer and imagine keeping you in Marla's life comme au premier Jour as if it is always Spring time.You were the bf,the big & gentle brother with biggest smile and heart. Keep an eye on your beautiful family
> 💝
> View attachment 874700


Thank you for your poignant words of wisdom. Marla and Sydney are sitting together in the front of the house as I write. The piano piece you sent was so perfect but it sure makes me get a big lump in my throat.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

He left you Yourselves & Art.Through love ,you found yourself.Through Art,you got a chance to eternalize life.What an inheritance. .


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

For our Jonah ................... Sen Gelmez Oldun / You did not come...... by Alihan Samedov
I'll send you the lyrics via mail.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Jonah was a beautiful boy and it's clear that he was so loved and had a wonderful life. Your outdoor photos of him are stunning. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> Jonah was a beautiful boy and it's clear that he was so loved and had a wonderful life. Your outdoor photos of him are stunning. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you! He traveled a lot and was spoiled up until the very end.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Jonah, he was a beautiful Golden. 
Like you, I retired early so I could spend time with (& photographing) our boy Macca's & girl Maesie. It was the best years of my life with them, & I have thousands upon thousands of photos to remember our wonderful time together...
And by your beautiful photos, so did you...!!!
RIP (Rin in Paradise) Jonah... 💔💖💔


----------

